# The Rattles! (Updated 6/5/10)



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

Our two new little girls, Nadja and Nemo. I’ll use this thread to post any new pictures of my bunch! 

Nadja: 

















Nemo: 

























2 girls, 1 cup.  All the little rats love to snuggle up and sleep in their extra food dish! 









They’re not too hard to tell apart, Nadja’s color is darker, and their patterns are different. Poor little Nemo is also missing the very end of her tail. I have no clue what happened to it, but it didn’t stop me from getting her since it was healed. Nadja was named after the female character in a really cheesy vampire movie my husband and I watched the other day. She was really pale and always wore a black hood. Nemo was named for the little fish in Finding Nemo.


----------



## EdieBird (Apr 9, 2010)

*Re: The Rattles! (Will continue to update)*

Awwww, they're so fuzzy and sweet! Love the shot of them snuggled in the bowl. That rat next to them looks HUGE in comparison! 

Elisa


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: The Rattles! (Will continue to update)*

Thanks for the reply.  

Sleepy Nemo









Nibbler has to be in every picture! 









The reason we're getting another hammock; too many rats! 









The boys don't really understand their hide... (Excuse the dirty cage, it was cleaning day.)



























Nina is getting so big!


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: The Rattles! (Will continue to update)*

A picture my husband made to poke fun at Nibbler, who we call our little cow ...


----------



## molly-lilly (Apr 25, 2010)

*Re: The Rattles! (Will continue to update)*

Aww they are beautiful! The pictures of them curled up in the food bowl are absolutely gorgeous! One of my little ratties has taken to jumping on top of his food bowl to eat which is very cute


----------



## lml8787 (Apr 16, 2010)

*Re: The Rattles! (Will continue to update)*

HAHAHA! That picture is too cute...I love it!


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: The Rattles! (Will continue to update)*

I found a baby pic of Ellie that I had to share, I can't believe how much she has grown!











A more recent pic of my little love:


----------



## noMoreFaith (Apr 28, 2010)

*Re: The Rattles! (Will continue to update)*

gorgeous rats...especially the boys! apart from the agouti one, what color is the other?


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: The Rattles! (Will continue to update)*



noMoreFaith said:


> gorgeous rats...especially the boys! apart from the agouti one, what color is the other?


Thanks!  We call Gingerale "beige" for lack of a better term.


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

*Re: The Rattles! (Will continue to update)*

She looks fawn to me


----------



## leesha (Feb 15, 2010)

*Re: The Rattles! (Will continue to update)*

My favorite pictures of everyone!

Noelle









Nibbler









Nina









Nadja









Nemo









Gingerale









Jude


----------

